# Neoprene dog vests



## Gina (Mar 9, 2005)

Anyone have any recommendations or issues with any that might help me choose one for my dog?


----------



## Brock Winston (Aug 4, 2005)

I bought one from Avery several years ago and the zipper would not hold together. 

I have since bought the Cabelas brand with no problems and a good fit.

Hope this helps,

BW


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

My dogs have Cabelas vest.

Early to mid fall they use 3 mm

Mid to late fall they use 5 mm with Armor flex Chest protector


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Cabelas brand...wont hunt a dog without one once ice is forming.


----------



## MR HAYS (Aug 19, 2006)

*Vest*

Like the ones with the velcro strip rahter than zipper. The velcro goes on better and is easier to adjust to the dog.


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

We have always used Cabelas Velcro dog vests, and they have worked very well for us.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

What Greg said!


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

My Brittany has been wearing the same Avery 3mm and Cabela's 5mm vests for something like eight seasons, and they're both still in good shape.


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey, Get a well bred field trial Golden and forget the vests!


----------



## Dale (Dec 21, 2003)

Gina, go to either Sportsmans Wharehouse or Cabela's, take the dogs and try them on. Both are more than happy to accomidate you with the dogs. Maggie has had issues with the openings for her front legs to the point she can't wear the vest.


----------



## Gina (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks! Wasn't sure if Cabela's would let us try them on or not.


----------



## Chase &amp; Bax (Mar 19, 2006)

> Hey, Get a well bred field trial Golden and forget the vests!


what she said. haha


----------



## sawpgh (Aug 16, 2006)

I have a cabelas for one dog and a Hodgman's brand for the other dog. The cabeals fits SLIGHTLY better, but the Hodgman's is a much better vest, particularly the chest protector. I have not seen another brand with as durable and solid a chest plate as the hodgman's, but it is not stiff and does not impede the dogs movement. The vest also has floats for added bouyancy. I got mine at a local shop, but have seen them at Sportman's wharehouse. While the Cabelas is a fine choice, I highly recommend the Hodgeman's.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm like sawgph in that I have a Hodgeman's and Cabelas vests. The Hodgeman's is better built with the armor on the bottom. I took out he floats on the sides but if you want them they're there. But the damn thing fits my dogs neck to loosly. The body fits fine. It's like a scoop in front. I figure it's funneling cold water back into the dog's body. The Cabela's vests don't have the armor plating the Hodgeman's does but it fits better and I believe the dogs are warmer in it 'cause it does. That's why I have vests is to keep the dog warm in cold water. I use the Cabelas and the Hodgeman's collects dust.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Beverly Burns said:


> Hey, Get a well bred field trial Golden and forget the vests!


Unfortunately, they are both busy for the balance of the hunting season.  

Just trying to help out in the worst way regards

Bubba


----------



## prophet (Mar 2, 2005)

This is the Cabelas with velcro a friend had a zipper & was a pain in the you know


click on image for larger view
________
Extreme Vaporizer


----------



## yelm labs (Mar 18, 2004)

*Vests*

I have a custom made to measure vest from Benik CO. 1-800-442-8910. You can get 3 or 5 mil thickness and select the color ( I have black). They will send you a form to show you how to measure the dog, then they custom make it. They last for years - although barb wire is hard on them, and even fit several diffrent dogs. They fit better than the non-custom made ones.


----------



## LH (Jan 24, 2006)

how do You use these vests? what are their purpose?


----------



## TxFig (Apr 13, 2004)

LH said:


> how do You use these vests? what are their purpose?


I have one for my dog and use it in one of two ways:

1) concealment - usually when goose hunting. The camo breaks up the dog's outline

2) protection from briars/stickers if hunting in nasty cover.


Note that I only use if if the weather is fairly cool (under 50 degrees), as the dog can get pretty hot inside it. 

Personally, I never use it for warmth or extra floatation...


----------



## LH (Jan 24, 2006)

can the vest get stuck in stuff in the water?


----------



## sawpgh (Aug 16, 2006)

LH - not sure where you're located, but here in Pennsylvania it gets mighty cold, so we use the vests to keep the dog warm. That's the primary purpose - the vest acts almost like a wet suit. It adds insulation from outside cold, plus it retains the dog's body heat and warms the moisture trapped under the vest. This past weekend (opening day was Saturday in PA), it snowed for a bit, the air temperature was in the mid 30's in the morning and wind chills were in the low 20's. That's hard on a dog, espcially this early in the year when the dog hasn't had time to get used to the cold. The vests really help with keep the dog from getting too cold, too fast - about 30 minutes after a retrieve, I slipped my hand inside the vest and my dog was steaming hot underneath. Also, some vests have added features - thick material on the botton to act as armor and protect the dog's belly from brush; floats in the sides for bouyancy, etc. 

There is some possibility of the vest getting hung up on on brush, but if the vest fits properly, the liklihood is reduced. I have not had any issues with the vest snagging.


----------



## ksubigbuck (Apr 30, 2006)

If you hunt out of a boat, you might want to check out Avery's dog parka. It has a handle on the top of it so you can hoist the dog into the boat without using it's collar and choking it. I haven't used one, but it looks like a good idea to me.

Hunter


----------

